# Frage zu Polfilter



## Zacky (25. Dez. 2012)

Hallo.

Wir haben uns dieses Jahr zu Weihnachten endlich mal eine richtige Kamera gegönnt.  Hoffen wir zumindest!?

Nach langen Suchen und Vergleichen sind wir bei der Canon EOS 600 D hängen geblieben und sind mit den einfachen Bildern und Einstellungen voll zufrieden. Nun haben wir natürlich auch gelesen und erfahren, dass für die Fotografie von Teich, Fischen und Wasser auf Grund der Spiegelung ein "Pol"-Filter nützlich ist.

Auch diesen Polaristaionsfilter haben wir uns also gleich zugelegt.  

Der Pol-Filter nennt sich CPL-Serie und hat 58mm mit einem Schraubgewinde innenliegend. Also das Teil mal spontan drauf geschraubt und Alles und Jeden geknipst, was uns vor die Linse gekommen ist. 

Ich habe zuvor schon mal ein wenig im www gesucht und unter anderem bei Wikipedia dazu ein paar Ausführungen gefunden, die mich stutzig machen, da ich im Moment so gar  habe.

Dort waren Foto-Beispiele gezeigt, welche ein richtige und eine falsche Verwendung aufzeigen. Hier mal der Link... Da steht jetzt was davon, dass der Filter quer zur Polarisationsebene stehen muss, wenn ich die unerwünschten Spiegelungen nicht haben will.

Und genau jetzt stehe ich total auf dem Schlauch und verstehe nix mehr.  

Wie muss ich das verstehen? Der Filter hat keinerlei Markierungen oder sonst was und ist einfach nur drauf geschraubt. Die Linse selbst ist ja weiterhin beweglich. :beten Bitte helft mir hier weiter, ob ich da was falsches habe, was falsch mache oder einfach nur zu :crazy bin. Die ersten Bilder sehen kaum anders aus, als ohne Filter. Muss ich dazu jetzt noch Einstellungen an der Kamera vornehmen, wie Gegenlichtfunktion oder so!?

Da hier ja auch viele Fotoexperten sind, hoffe ich da auf eure Hilfe und sage vorab Danke!


----------



## mitch (25. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Polfilter*

Hi Rico,

wenn du den Polfilter auf das Objektiv geschraubt hast sollte ein Teil des Polfilters noch drehbar sein.

Test Aufbau:
ca.1 m vom Teichrand weg in die Knie gehen ==> Wasseroberfläche mit der Kamera anvisieren ==> schau mal durch den Sucher und drehe dabei am Polfilter - es sollte sich dabei was tun ==> weniger Reflexionen

auf der Wikipedia Seite ist doch rechts oben das Bild - so sollte es funzen
-


----------



## Zacky (25. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Polfilter*

aaaahhhh, jetzt verstehe ich so ein wenig... Danke Mitch...probiere ich dann gleich mal aus...

hätte ich mal die Wikipediaseite komplett zu Ende gelesen


----------



## Joerg (25. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Polfilter*

Zacky,
Spiegelungen an der Teichoberfläche kann man damit gut rausfiltern, wenn die Polarisationsebene des Filters gut passt.

Freu mich schon auf deine Bilder von den Teichbewohnern.


----------

